# Free Blu-Ray playback software?



## spirit

Anybody here know of any free Blu-Ray playback software? My Samsung Blu-Ray ROM drive came bundled with CyberLink PowerDVD 9, however this software does not appear to be able to play Blu-Rays under Windows 8 (I've tried reinstalling it with different compatibility settings and each time when I try to play a Blu-ray it says 'The Integrity of PowerDVD is under threat' or something like that).

I've tried VLC but that didn't work either and I've been searching on the internet for a free Blu-Ray player which will work on Windows 8, but so far I haven't found anything.

I have downloaded the 30 day trial of PowerDVD 12 which does seem to be able to play Blu-Rays on Windows 8. I will buy it should it be the only thing I can find which will work because it is only £30 or so for the Standard version, but I was wondering if anybody here knew of any freeware I could use.

Thanks!


----------



## turbodiesel

i dont think you need software i think you just need codecs so you can play it in windows media player 

correct me if im wrong because i have no idea i am just guessing


----------



## spirit

turbodiesel said:


> i dont think you need software i think you just need codecs so you can play it in windows media player
> 
> correct me if im wrong because i have no idea i am just guessing



Had a quick look and I can't really find anything.

I think I'll just buy PowerDVD 12 Standard for £32 - not too big a deal. I might try to get 9 working just a few more times though.


----------



## wolfeking

try this. http://download.cnet.com/Media-Player-Codec-Pack/3000-13632_4-12534091.html


----------



## spirit

I will give it a try thanks Wolfe!


----------



## Shane

DAPlayer.

http://www.digiarty.com/

Worked fine when i had my Samsung Blu-Ray drive.


----------



## spirit

Thanks for the link Nev, I'm sure it works great but I bought PowerDVD a week ago.


----------



## CrazyMike

spirit said:


> Thanks for the link Nev, I'm sure it works great but I bought PowerDVD a week ago.



I have Powerlink DVD on my laptop. Now for some reason it wouldn't allow me to play the latest blue ray (software is about 2 years old). Told me I had to upgrade my version in which costs money.

Any idea on this?

EDIT: Before you asked, yes i tried updating the version i have, still happened.


----------



## spirit

Yeah CyberLink drop support for older releases of PowerDVD and when they drop support for them, you can't play the latest Blu-Rays with the older software.

I suspect you have version 9 or 10 which I don't think are supported anymore and thus can't play the latest Blu-Rays. The only solution is to upgrade to 12 I think.


----------



## Shane

spirit said:


> Yeah CyberLink drop support for older releases of PowerDVD and when they drop support for them, you can't play the latest Blu-Rays with the older software.



Thats pretty poor imo.


----------



## spirit

Nevakonaza said:


> Thats pretty poor imo.



I know. :/ They tend to drop support every 2 or 3 versions or so.


----------



## FuryRosewood

spirit said:


> I know. :/ They tend to drop support every 2 or 3 versions or so.



You cant patch software forever, eventually stuff needs to die.


----------



## jamesd1981

Try this one

http://daplayer.en.softonic.com/


----------



## spirit

Problem was solved a while ago - bought PowerDVD 12.

Thanks guys.


----------



## CrazyMike

spirit said:


> Problem was solved a while ago - bought PowerDVD 12.
> 
> Thanks guys.



How much did you pay? Was it on a sale?


----------



## AntimatterAsh

spirit said:


> Problem was solved a while ago - bought PowerDVD 12.
> 
> Thanks guys.



I am surprised with 8, they didn't include some sort of BR playing codec in Media Player or something (or do they?)


----------



## spirit

AntimatterAsh said:


> I am surprised with 8, they didn't include some sort of BR playing codec in Media Player or something (or do they?)



8 doesn't have half the codecs 7 does. For example, you can't play DVDs in Media Player out of the box with 8 but you can with 7. I think the lack of the codecs is one of the reasons why Windows 8 is cheaper than 7.


----------

